# Please pray that we make it through obedience - a long rant!



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I have waited for several hours to write this so that I had enough time to calm down, but I'm still pretty fired up about our obedience class. And it hasn't even started. We went to sign up and I nearly had a full-on panic attack. Here's the short story...


Bogey was the most misbehaved I have ever seen him. My hands were literally bleeding from him pulling so hard on his leash. He's never been great on it, but tonight was particularly bad. I have never ever wanted to scream at him before, but I was about to pull my hair out I was so mad. He was just being a holy terror. And it was extremely embarrassing because he is going to beginner class. The 5-month old puppies around us were behaving better, and I have worked with him almost every single day on things like sit, stay, down, off, leave it, etc. And he does fine 80-90% of the time. But it's the other 10-20% that led us to obedience class. He has had a trainer since we brought him home, but there are some things you just don't get if you aren't in a class situation. Bogey goes to doggy daycare 2-3 days a week, and that's the only time he's around that many dogs, so I'm sure he thought that's what we were doing and couldn't figure out why he was on his lead the whole time, but that's no excuse for how he acted. He just flat out didn't get it. And he started wrestling with another golden after we were told specifically not to let the dogs play. I couldn't get him to stop - it was terrible!! :doh::doh:
It was 95 degrees outside, and we had to wait TWO HOURS to get signed up. Of course I couldn't make him wait outside with me on the hot asphalt, so Bogey waited in the car (with the AC, of course!) for over two hours while I stood outside sweating my ass off just waiting for someone to hand me a number. Then, after I got my number, I had to wait another hour for registration to start. I didn't so much mind the wait, I knew it was coming, but I was furious that I got there over an hour early just for my number and was still 7th in line thanks to people holding spots for friends or just flat out cutting. This didn't really get to me until after two hours (AND MONTHS OF PLANNING!!!!) I didn't get into the class I wanted. I had planned for months to get into the class that one of my mentors teaches, and I've even called ahead two times to make sure it was actually happening at the scheduled date and time. This leads me into problem #3.
No one *ever* told me about pre-registration which is only available to those who took the puppy class. So by the time I got there only one spot was available in the class I wanted. That should have been okay because most people in front of me had numbers for puppy class not beginner, but one person who cut right to the front of the line took the only open spot!!!!
I skipped my class this night because it was really important for me to get Bogey in class. Because of my graduate work schedule, I haven't been able to take him before, which is why we hired a trainer. But we decided this would really be great for him. So, I am giving up my A in the class because we can't miss any nights since it's a summer class. I was prepared for that when I thought this would be a smooth operation, but finding out I am giving up my A (in my second to last class ever!) *and* I can't get into the class I wanted was enough to send me off the deep end. I just kept taking deep breaths and trying to get through it without bursting into tears. I'm not usually so type A, but when it comes to Bogey and doing things right I take things very seriously. And I was insanely hot, tired and hungry at that point. 

Sorry for the long rant. I am sure we have a wonderful instructor who will help us get him under more control, but this experience did not get things started on the right foot. :redhot:

I just hope we make it through this class alive. I am starting to wonder if this was a terrible idea.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm sorry the evening was so insane. It sounds unbelievable actually. I hope the actual training class is very good. I'm sure Bogey will settle down once he learns the class routine.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the words of support. That's why I posted. And it really was no one's fault. They ran things as smoothly as they could with tons of dogs around, and no one could have planned for this heat, but I am just extremely upset I didn't get the class I wanted. I had already planned some of our summer things around it. And, more importantly, I have been excited for weeks about our instructor.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh, wow - sounds like you had a really bad night! Wishing you all the best in Bogey's class.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Some day in the far far future you will laugh about this. My first golden and I went to class and each week I cried on the way home because it seemed like I was the only one with an out of control dog. We ended up doing great and he did settle down. Good luck!
PS this is just the right place to vent.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

what a mess just to enroll! 

Is this at a training center??


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Yikes. What a nightmare. And what a crazy enrollment process. Why on earth can't they just take reservations over the phone with credit cards? That's just plain nutty.

One little bit of encouragement I CAN offer... Rookie is always a bit of a nightmare on the first night of class. Which, of course, is embarrassing and frustrating. But the second night of class is always MUCH better. I'm sure it will be for you too. 

They do feed off our emotions and it sounds like you were very stressed. I'm sure that Bogey was feeding off of your emotions a bit. Next week get there a few minutes early so you can walk him around a bit before class. You'll also be much calmer next week and I'll bet things go much more smoothly. Don't forget to post next week after class and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Yes, it's at the local kennel club. I've heard amazing things about them, but this was just a total nightmare. Everyone had to bring their dogs, which makes sense but just added to the chaos. 

And I forgot the part about how I had to leave work early to do all of this and will probably be in trouble tomorrow for sneaking out, but it was on my calendar and I tried to tell someone I was leaving and no one was around. 

Our first class is July 14. I'll keep everyone posted. Thank you all for the encouragement.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I hope things will get better for you. Maybe try talking to the instructor about that night and see what they can do to help you out. Or even talk to the mentor you have now...and work on things before the class actually starts.

I'm sorry that it was chaotic and I've never heard of such a thing before! It's crazy!

Good luck with class and have a good time! Even though it may be crazy!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm sure things will get better, especially since you've been working with Bogey. When I first brought Flora to puppy KG she was super well behaved and quiet, mostly because she was still very young, and I could literally hear people whispering, "Man, I wish my dog was that well behaved!"

Fast forward to the next class, Flora was the one straining at her leash and trying to be friends with everyone and making it difficult for me. She was often the "example" (I didn't mind, Flora was a nutball), while the other dogs stood around nicely and watched. I worked my butt off with Flora though, and by the end of the class the teacher was constantly complimenting Flora on how well she was doing.

So even though Bogey may seem like the misbehaved one now and the other dogs seem like saints, it's not always the case. My guess is Bogey will end up being at the top of the class and make the other dogs look like dunces. :


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

We embarrased ourselves right out of puppy class with our first golden. Yes we went to one class and did so badly we didn't go back.....big mistake on our part. I have made a promise to myself not to ever do that again. This time we are taking Gracie to a private instructor (who uses her own dogs during class)....just started this past Saturday. Gracie is 23 weeks old and we have done our own home training since we brought her home. We still had embarrasing and uncomfortable moments. Hang in there, the payoffs will come.


----------



## IndyDan (May 19, 2009)

*I changed my dogs name to Bananas - Almost*

After my first class ... I was ready to change my Bogey's name to Bananas. He was *nuts* ... in a good way. 

I have a great instructor. She told me ... "he's just a puppy... don't worry ... his behavor is normal." 

Relax ... so will Bogey.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

kdmarsh said:


> My guess is Bogey will end up being at the top of the class and make the other dogs look like dunces. :


I sure hope so! I had hoped we'd make it to agility. He'll have to do a lot to restore my faith in that idea! :bowl:


----------



## Auenk9 (Oct 23, 2008)

I belong to the training club that Bogey's mom is referring to. Unfortunately, the registration process for those who have not attended prior classes at the club is on a first come, first serve basis. Thus the wait. I am sorry she had people cutting in front of her. Emily you should have told the person handing out numbers that was happening! The reason we don't take names and payment over the phone with credit cards is that we want to evaluate each dog that has not been in any other class before....before randomly placing them into a class. Our program has worked for us for many years. The "wait" is sometimes quite long but we have one of the best facilities in the area and the instruction is top notch. As to Bogey acting like a "dork".....that happens. lol It is a lot for a dog to take in...but rest assured...Bogey will I am sure be a star of his class!  Who is the Tuesday night instructor?


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I knew you'd be able to put a positive spin on it, ML. I had just so hoped to be in Pat's class. It looks like the instructor will be Shelly P. 

P.S. You need to add little Cullen to your signature, ML!


----------



## Auenk9 (Oct 23, 2008)

I am trying to do that right now (add Cullen and a new pic to my signature!) lol


----------



## Auenk9 (Oct 23, 2008)

I know I am off topic...lol but I think I got it! You will like Shelley P!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Yep - it's all working. I'm glad to hear she is nice. I don't know anything about her. There is a 5-month old golden named Wrigley in our class too. He is the one Bogey was wrestling with. 

I've been thinking about it a lot, and I think he was just really confused. He is around dogs all the time, but it's to play. And he wasn't allowed to play with these, so I'm sure it made him go a little nuts.


----------



## Auenk9 (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes that will probably be your biggest obstacle....making it fun for him with you and not the other dogs...in addition to learning a few things! Registration and the first few nights of class are usually a little crazy! Just work with him at home in between classes and you both will shine!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Things will work out for you and the class will be great!

But we have the same 95 degree stormy heat and always try to have a plan B, so people don't stand outside for two hours in the heat. It is dangerous .

I understand your frustration!


----------



## Auenk9 (Oct 23, 2008)

Usually we wouldn't have that either (have people out in the elements). Unfortunately, our other building is being cleaned and is off limits at the time. Thus, the long wait in the heat for the registrants!


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

Congratulations for signing Bogey up for obedience school. It will help him become a great dog for a long time. There is no excuse for having people stand in the heat to sign up for obedience school and 2 hours on top of it. Seems like it was not well thought out. I hope the lessons are better than signing up part.

Out of curiousity, what type of leash are you using for bogey? It sounds like you are not using a leather leash because the leather ones won't cut you. I learned that lesson very quickly when I had a nylon leash and our cute puppy got bigger. I had cuts and burns from his pulling. If you don't have one I would suggest you get one. Your hands will appreciate it!

I hope things get better !


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion - I actually walked away with a nice leather one last night. They sell leads and collars, so I bought both.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Bogey sounds like he has DRIVE, and that is a most sought after trait in obedience/agility/rally etc.! Casey is Mr. Laid Back, and I often wish he had more drive. Be patient with him and hope that he is just as patient with you! Good luck.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks - I hope so! Time will tell... 

We spent some time today working on "look at me" using high quality treats (little pieces of cheese - his favorite!) as a reward. He did okay. I think that can be a hard one to get. He kept wanting to shake for some reason. Our first class is still two weeks away, but I'm already a little nervous.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

We are off to our first class right now - wish us luck! I'll report back soon!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I hope you and Bogey had a good time tonight.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Well we made it! And it was actually really fun! Bogey did great except when it came to heel, but that was expected. I met this amazingly nice man there who just rescued the most beautiful show dog (golden). She was mistreated, so the breeder went to save her and gave him to him because he's so great with her other dogs. I was so impressed! 

I can't wait to meet even more people in the golden world through obedience who can teach me more. They were even nice enough to tell me that Bogey's haircut wasn't too bad for my first try. That needs to go in another thread, but I am working on learning how to groom him. My poor guinea pig pup!  

I feel so much better now that we're started!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Glad to hear it went well!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow what a terrible experience. I can relate to the "worse than usual" behavior at obedience class. Brooks was DETERMINED to get over to this one dog he really liked. He would get on his belly and very sneakily squirm so he could get closer to it.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks again for all the support. After seeing so many great goldens in class, I know Bogey will make it. He might even be the teacher's pet in a few more weeks!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So glad it went well tonight! Bogart will be ok!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This sounds very disappointing, and like too many things went wrong in one night. Next week, I would make sure Bogey is tired before class. Take him out for an hour long off leash hike, and let him run and play. Then, bring some super-special treats with you- chicken, steak, and string cheese party mix. Get to class early and walk around/ stay in motion for a while, so by the time class starts the venue is very familiar to Bogey. Finally, bring a kong or chew bone for down times when the instructor is speaking to help Bogey focus on his own thing rather than play. Maybe one of these things will help?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oops, sorry! I missed a page in the thread, and see now that he is already doing better!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for your suggestions Jill. I will be trying those things as needed. I did bring a slice of cheese for his end of class treat - that's really the only super special treat his tummy can handle. 

We took him to doggy daycare yesterday so he would be calmer, and it was perfect! And since there were only 11 dogs there and we were inside and all together, he did much better. At registration there were probably around 50 dogs there - just too many, I think. 

He is still sleeping, so he must be worn out!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

The classes usually wear them out a lot--especially when they are young and not too experienced! Take advantage of the fatigue the next day! It doesn't happen as much when they are older.


----------

